# Possibly hypothyroid??



## panda4312 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi all! I am new here and this is my first post so I apologize if I post in the wrong board or something. I know many forums have a lot of rules that aren't known right off the bat. I think this will be kind of long but i'll try and keep it simple as I can.

About Myself:

22 year old female

98 lbs, 5'1" height

generally not very active beyond normal daily activities (trying to change that though)

So last November I got a physical for the first time in forever and had mentioned some things to the doctor (that I used to feel faint a lot when on walks - never actually fainted, but would have vision starting to blacken and not able to walk straight, and also orthostatic hypotension) which he thought possibly could be a thyroid issue so along with the normal blood tests for the physical he had my TSH and Free T4 tested as well.

My TSH came back as *4.68 reference being 0.450 - 4.500 *so slightly above reference. *Free T4 was 1.18 reference being 0.82 - 1.77* so pretty decent it seems.

However after he had mentioned thyroid at the appointment I tried to learn more about it and found that many of the professional organizations really define optimal TSH as being below about 2.5 or 3.0 so then I got to thinking maybe I DO have a mild thyroid problem. Some other symptoms I have fatigue - many days I really don't feel like doing much of anything even though in my head there are many things I wish to get done, last summer there was a few weeks whee I absolutely did not want to get up despite sleeping many hours. I wasn't sure if my sleep was just very poor for some reason those weeks, or if I was sort of depressed or what but it was so strange. Also lately have been forgetting things so easily, like if I think of something I wanted to say to my mom and I go to her a minute later and have already forgotten what I wanted to say (not sure if that type of thing can be thyroid related or not). I get cold pretty easily too, my parents like to keep the thermostat at 68 or so and I often wear a hoodie around the house. Also, my LDL cholesterol at that physical was a little high (139, reference being below 100) which I understand can be associated with hypothyroidism, granted my diet is also not the greatest (trying to gradually work on that as well). All other blood lipids were normal, blood counts normal, vitamin D low (not a surprise to me though).

The last thing which occurred about a month ago (Sept 7th) I woke up to the room SPINNING which was momentarily terrifying. I went to the urgent care the next day and they did flush my ears out as there was soo much wax, and there was excess fluid in my ear which would have caused the balance problems. The Dr. said it was congestion from allergies even though I didn't really have other allergy symptoms and told me to take allergy meds. After 10 days I finally felt normal EXCEPT when laying down which I STILL do not feel normal if I lay my head too flat. This particular issue could very well not be thyroid related at all but thought I'd include it just in case anyone has had this type of experience too.

I intend to go to another Dr within the next month or two and have them check my thyroid levels again to see where it's currently at if it's lower, higher, or what.

In the mean time I'm just curious if anyone could weigh in if they've had any similar experiences or if they've had similar numbers to mine and what type of symptoms you've had.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!



> My TSH came back as *4.68 reference being 0.450 - 4.500 *so slightly above reference. *Free T4 was 1.18 reference being 0.82 - 1.77* so pretty decent it seems.


Your TSH is extremely elevated, your FT-4 is below 1/2 range which means you are somewhat hypo.

The most accurate tests for determining free and unbound thyroid hormones are the FT-4 and FT-3 tests. Have they run any antibodies tests on you to include , TPO, and thyroglobulin?


----------



## panda4312 (Oct 3, 2017)

Lovlkn thanks for your input. 
The one TSH and FT-4 were the only tests I've ever had done but at my next appointment I'll be sure to ask for the FT-3 and antibodies tests as well.


----------

